# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Με θυμάτε κανείς?

## fevgatos67

Καλημέρα καλησπέρα
Από τους παλιούς κανείς?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημέρα καλησπέρα
> Από τους παλιούς κανείς?


Εγώ... Καλημέρα! :)

----------

